# road noise



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

can anyone help,
I have a new BE 45 quattro and find that there seems to be a lot of road noise i believe from the tyres, its effident and increases in sound the more i increase speed, it might sound strange but sounds worse from behind the steering wheel, 
the tyres are p zeros, 255,30 x 20


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

so almost brand new tires...
P-zero are not extremely silent but neither too noisy, especially when new...
apart the noise, is the car showing a normal behaviour on straight and at constant speed (any wobbling, steering wheel vibration...) ?
if you think the rolling noise is really abnormal, go to Audi and ask them for a test ride to let them confirming this, then, they could decide to replace tire(s)


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

car was in at audi and advised that it is the road noise from the tyres due to being so low profile, seems odd to me that every BE out there would suffer with this,

In fairness the dealer has advised they will change for a brand new set of 19 inch and tyres but to me this defeats the object of the BE with 20 inch,


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Are tyre pressures correct, don't rely on dealer for this.
20" tyre / lower profile = less rubber between road & wheel usually means more road noise.
Check db levels for different 20" brands on tyre websites.
Hoggy.


----------



## debatable_andrew (Aug 4, 2019)

It would interesting to have the experience of those using 20" on their MK 3's.

I wouldn't have them on mine, they'd be wrecked after the first week, even 19" would be at risk from the potholes round me.
I have 18" and the ride is pretty toe-curling at times...  
On a smooth road (when I come across one) there is a noticeable difference in ride quality, and a lot less road noise.


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

ill check the pressures, the issue is i love the 20 inch upgraded style and now i now the noise is there it makes it more annoying if that makes sense


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Most of the noise is down to the surface.Mine is like a Rolls Royce on fresh tarmac, on most surfaces have to turn the stereo right up.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

I have had my black edition since April, 20 inch wheels and same tyres as you. Prior to this I had mk3 with 19 inch wheels and hankook tyres. There is more road noise with the 20 inch wheels, I remarked on it to my other half but as I much prefer the look I will stick with them.


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

Yes I had 19 inch before with Conti tyres, little or no noise, all tyre pressures are fine but changing to 19 inch won't make the car look right


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hate the old 90s look of the 20s, just too dated.
Not a huge difference in the noise, but the ride is a mess and feels wrong. It's like having horse cart wheels on a car..

No different in the arch gap either.


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

I would probably swap my 20" wheels for 18" if I could. The 20" wheels get kerbed too easily. Also the ride is hard.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

cliveju said:


> I would probably swap my 20" wheels for 18" if I could. The 20" wheels get kerbed too easily. Also the ride is hard.


The ride is firm, it's really not hard though. Even a mini cooper has a harder ride than a TTS in Dynamic running on 20's!


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

still cant bear this road noise,
i had 19s on my last TT with continentals and these are apparently a noisy tyre but nothing like what im experiencing, can a 30 profile against a 35 really be that much dfiferent ?

Im at the stage where i now focus on it all the time, would another brand really make that much difference,

tyres state 73 dba for road noise


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

why don't you try to ask dealer to replace just the '20 tires...?
however, as I said in a previous post, would be good to have an Audi official evaluation about your tires noise level (normal or abnormal, compared to their std?), so that you can understand if a new tire set can solve the matter or not



j77drs said:


> car was in at audi and advised that it is the road noise from the tyres due to being so low profile, seems odd to me that every BE out there would suffer with this,
> 
> In fairness *the dealer has advised they will change for a brand new set of 19 inch and tyres *but to me this defeats the object of the BE with 20 inch,


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

yes we are discussing the same, i first want to drive another tt with 20s on to make sure its the same before changing the p zeros

i suppose the issue in changing is that there isnt actually anything wrong with the p zeros, they are just noisy and known for being like this so i understand

i have to say though that farnborough audi and very helpful and will do all they can to accomodate


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

exactly, a comparison test is needed to understand if that noise level is normal or not (in this case you deserve a new set of tires free of charge including fitting)


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

Hi, it's 100 % the Pirelli tyres, I drove another car this morning, exactly the same,

Farnborough Audi and top notch and most likely replace the tyres, let us know what you would like,

So my question, anyone have any experience with the road noise of p zeros and what will reduce this with another brand, I heard Dunlop are quite good and quiet .


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

try michelin supersport


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

j77drs said:


> Hi, it's 100 % the Pirelli tyres, I drove another car this morning, exactly the same,
> 
> Farnborough Audi and top notch and most likely replace the tyres, let us know what you would like,
> 
> So my question, anyone have any experience with the road noise of p zeros and what will reduce this with another brand, I heard Dunlop are quite good and quiet .


Have a look at the noise test results here:

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Article/20 ... e-Test.htm

Different tyre size on test, but may give you an indication of what to expect...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

apart the noise result, very good result for P-zero.... considering price difference with PS4, I believe I will stick with P-zero...


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

30 is a hell of a low profile (err crazy..) for a daily driver / non hyper-car - smaller wheels with 45s, even slightly narrower 50s (with wheel spacers) is another option?

You dont need to pitched wide / lose s wheel grip by a bump cornering down a narrow x country road... :?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

if comfort would be my priority, I will go for '18 245/40... 
but since it's not, I stick with '20


----------



## dezza59 (Mar 13, 2012)

Changed to Goodyear Eagle 3 (255 30 20) recently to replace original fit P Zeros. Huge improvement in both noise reduction and comfort. No trade off noticeable in terms of grip or handling. TTS with stage 1


----------

